# Datum in SQL-Datenbank einlesen



## dweiner (17. Okt 2008)

Hallo, 

hab ein vermeintlich einfaches Problem:

ich möchte ein Datum in eine mySQL-Datenbank einlesen. MySQL kennt dabei ja nur das Format '2008-10-17'. Dies wird aber in Java wiederum nicht akzeptiert. Wie kann ich denn nun ein "Java-Datum" so generieren oder konstruieren, dass ich es in mySQL einlesen kann?

Danke im voraus!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## musiKk (17. Okt 2008)

PreparedStatement verwenden und setDate() sollte es eigentlich tun. Um die Formatierung kümmert sich dann der Treiber.

Wenn du es aber doch wirklich manuell machen wollen würdest, dann gibt es SimpleDateFormat.


----------



## dweiner (21. Okt 2008)

Danke für den Hinweis - ich werde es ausprobieren - klingt mal plausibel....

Gruß
Dominik


----------

